# Louie and Avogadro say hello



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I've been steadily working on a little 10 gallon fish tank for the past six months, and back in October I got two new friends. Today I got some decent pictures of them and thought I'd share here. The snail's name is Avogadro (after the number) and the Betta's name is Louie (after... I'll let you all guess! Hint: It's related to Avogadro's name). Next I want to maybe add some shrimp... But textbooks come first, sadly. Plus I need the Java moss to grow a little more so they have someplace to hide.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love your betta ! Nice snail too. Is it a mystery snail ?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I love your betta ! Nice snail too. Is it a mystery snail ?


Yes it is!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Nice! Bettas are so much fun to have and watch.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

My oldest granddaughter LOVES snails! We bought her several snail themed items for Christmas. Your snail and betta a very pretty!


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Gorgeous better. It's surprising how interesting a snail is. Be warned. Although they eat the algae on the glass, they also leave behind a mucus trail in order to grow more healthy algae. They are really aquarium farmers.


----------

